# Betrug? Justin Bieber & Usher keine AMAs-Gewinner?



## Mandalorianer (24 Nov. 2010)

*Die Verleihung soll nicht korrekt abgelaufen sein
Betrug? Justin Bieber & Usher keine AMAs-Gewinner?*​

Wir berichteten euch ja bereits von den American Music Awards, die am Sonntag in Los Angeles stattfanden und natürlich über die strahlenden Gewinnern, wie Justin Bieber (16), Katy Perry (26) und Eminem (38), die dank der Stimmen der Zuschauer die begehrten Trophäen mit nach Hause nehmen durften. Doch jetzt wurden Gerüchte laut, dass es bei der Stimmauszählung in den einzelnen Kategorien nicht ganz mit rechten Dingen zu ging. Davon ist zumindest Troy Carter, der Manager von Lady GaGa (24) überzeugt.

Denn der „Künstler des Jahres“ ist nicht, wie auf der Awardshow präsentiert, Justin Bieber, sondern eigentlich die skurrile Sängerin. So habe ihr Manager nach der Verleihung einem Freund geschrieben: „Sie haben uns gesagt, dass wir die meisten Stimmen hatten. Sie gaben den Preis einfach Justin, weil der eben da war“, wird er von celebrity-mania.com zitiert. Wie bitte? Nur weil GaGa gerade auf großer Europa-Tour ist, sei sie leer ausgegangen? Obwohl, so ganz leer ja dann doch nicht: Die heiß begehrte Trophäe heimste sie immerhin in der Kategorie „Beliebteste Künstlerin Rock/Pop“ ein.

Und auch Chris Brown (21) soll betrogen worden sein. Er wäre eigentlich der rechtmäßige Gewinner des Preises für den „Beliebtesten Künstler Soul/R'n'B“ - doch Konkurrent Usher (32) nahm den Award mit nach Hause, obwohl angeblich sogar laut Insidern auf den Telepromptern im Backstage-Bereich der Show Chris als Sieger angekündigt wurde.

Bis jetzt haben sich die Veranstalter noch nicht zu den Vorwürfen geäußert. Wir sind gespannt auf eine Erklärung, 
vielleicht kommt es dann ja noch zum fröhlichen Trophäen-Tausch... 

Gruss Gollum


----------



## Punisher (24 Nov. 2010)

Witzischkeit kennt keine Grenzen


----------



## Q (24 Nov. 2010)

was auch immer wie da abgeht. The Show Must Go On


----------

